# Introducing PFS-Micro w/1745 Tubes



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Smaller than the PFS Original.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

admire you!!

not afraid a hand hit? so small the sling is!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> admire you!!
> 
> not afraid a hand hit? so small the sling is!!


I have yet to prove that slingshots are limited to a specific size for it to work and be effective like the large or moderate sizes. In my opinion one should be able to wrap his or her hand around the slingshot . The opening may have to allow for the size of ammo to pass but not the pouch and since all my shots are angled forward im not certain that the shot passes through the opening but flies ever so slightly aboue the forks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I'm not certain of why you do what you do. That small of a slingshot proves that it can be done. But it can't be comfortable to shoot. I mean like a jeep wrangler will get you where you're going, but a cadillac will do it in style and comfort. Where are you going with this? Best thing I can see about it is that it is highly concealable and very light in weight. But that finger-strap thing you shoot is superior on both counts. And in that project, you've managed to eliminate the slingshot altogether. Guess you're a minimalist, huh?
Still, what you're doing is kinda


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

looks like another cool looking little shooter... i like it... nice work...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> admire you!!
> 
> not afraid a hand hit? so small the sling is!!


A Butterfly hand hit, wow, I bet if that happens I'll be goin down hard.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Gimme that shooter and a fistful of black peppercorns (ammo), and I bet I could take down a 72oz Steak Au Poivre with it.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like the small shooters to me the larger ones can get a bit uncomfertable so for me what Dgui makes is right on track for me


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Darb said:


> Gimme that shooter and a fistful of black peppercorns (ammo), and I bet I could take down a 72oz Steak Au Poivre with it.


Give some Gorbonzo beans a try they are cheap and fun for close shooting.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Not a bad idea for stump shooting out in the woods ... biodegradeable ... not a lot of range or impact though.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Darb said:


> Not a bad idea for stump shooting out in the woods ... biodegradeable ... not a lot of range or impact though.


I can get about 25-30 ft with a garbonzo, but you're only enough impact to go through light cardboard ( ie.ceral box )


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Micro-forks are cool. I have two that pull about 5 pounds and one that pulls about 15. All three are extremely easy to hit with. Two are naturals and one was made from a wooden letter "Y" that I found at Walmart. DGUI inspired me to make the little guys and I salute him for that.


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

That's an awesome little shooter! Off topic newbie question: where do you get your bands/tubes from?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

kyote said:


> That's an awesome little shooter! Off topic newbie question: where do you get your bands/tubes from?


Tex is a vendor on this site and I find his bands to be the fastest and easiest to pull. I favor the 1/2 by 3/4 by 10 1/2 inch express type bands but he also will make them up complete with the pouch. 
Tex also sells the natural latex by the sheet and you can custom cut your own. Tex is reliable and his products are top of the line. The chinese tube I purchased from TrulyTexas.com they sell Dankung slingshots and related items. Thanks for the positive comment now get in touch with Tex and getchasome.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Micro-forks are cool. I have two that pull about 5 pounds and one that pulls about 15. All three are extremely easy to hit with. Two are naturals and one was made from a wooden letter "Y" that I found at Walmart. DGUI inspired me to make the little guys and I salute him for that.


Now that I have been shooting these I cant go back to the big shooters. I favor the Micros but I have altered the forks a bit and I find them even better now. I have passed down the same isle in walmart and thought about using that same Y or V but I dont trust any wood that is solid for a slingshot. I have broked everyone so far. That I why I went to 1/4 inch thick Baltic Birch which is extreemly strong and will take any weight band. I want to make a natural if I can find a Dog Wood Tree that has a perfect Y on it I will do it just like Rufus Hussy. Thanks for the positive comments and keep havin fun.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I wonder where Baumstamm would model that tiny little slinger.


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

dgui said:


> That's an awesome little shooter! Off topic newbie question: where do you get your bands/tubes from?


Tex is a vendor on this site and I find his bands to be the fastest and easiest to pull. I favor the 1/2 by 3/4 by 10 1/2 inch express type bands but he also will make them up complete with the pouch. 
Tex also sells the natural latex by the sheet and you can custom cut your own. Tex is reliable and his products are top of the line. The chinese tube I purchased from TrulyTexas.com they sell Dankung slingshots and related items. Thanks for the positive comment now get in touch with Tex and getchasome.
[/quote]

Thanks for that info. Do you feel that 1745, or even 1842, used as single tubes is strong enough to kill small game?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Kyote, the 1745 is very snappy using one tube per fork. two tubes per fork would take too much strength to hold steady for a good shot. But at 30 feet single tubes for the 1745 will penetrate one side of a bean can using 3/8 steel ball. So I think it would kill a say a squirrel or a bird with no trouble. I have tried the 2040 and it is too weak even for target shooting. I like 1745.


----------



## kyote (Aug 29, 2010)

dgui said:


> Kyote, the 1745 is very snappy using one tube per fork. two tubes per fork would take too much strength to hold steady for a good shot. But at 30 feet single tubes for the 1745 will penetrate one side of a bean can using 3/8 steel ball. So I think it would kill a say a squirrel or a bird with no trouble. I have tried the 2040 and it is too weak even for target shooting. I like 1745.


Thanks for that info dugi. BTW, I ordered some 1745 tubing from TrulyTexas.com. Thanks again for the reference!


----------

